# Crash de Bootcamp Windows après réinstallation Winclone



## samsamm (13 Mai 2019)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai récemment changé le SSD d'origine de mon Macbook Pro 13" Retina Début 2015, pour un SSD OWC de 1 To (Aura X2).
Seulement voilà, je voulais garder mes données, à la fois de Mac, mais aussi de Windows 10.

J'ai réussi à récupérer les données de mon mac avec Time Machine, et j'avais également effectué une sauvegarde Winclone de ma partition Bootcamp Windows avant de changer de SSD.

Je démarre donc Winclone sur mon nouveau SSD afin de restaurer l'image Winclone qui se trouve sur mon disque dur externe Lacie 2'5, Winclone m'indique la bonne restauration sans problème de l'image.

Seulement voilà, lorsque je décide de redémarrer par Windows, le logo Windows de chargement apparaît suivi de l'erreur "Your PC ran into a problem " avec le justificatif : "Inaccessible Boot Device".

Un truc un peu comme ça :








J'aimerais savoir si quelqu'un aurait une solution? J'ai créé une partition Windows avec l'assistant Boot Camp de la même taille environ que celle que j'avais sur le précédent SSD, avant de restaurer l'image.



*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## cadm (18 Mai 2019)

Bonjour,
Tu as trouvé solution à ton problème finalement ?


----------



## samsamm (18 Mai 2019)

Bonjour. Malheureusement non


----------



## cadm (18 Mai 2019)

Hummm, j'ai la crainte que ça m'arrive aussi.... car j'avais eu ce probleme lors de ma dernière migration...


----------



## samsamm (18 Mai 2019)

Tu comptes le faire quand ? Tiens moi au courant please, j'attendrai ton resultat avant de décider de retenter ou de simplement réinstaller tout mon Windows


----------



## cadm (18 Mai 2019)

dans la journée je pense


----------



## samsamm (18 Mai 2019)

Super, j'attends ton feedback


----------

